# jordan destroys everything



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

I honestly i have no idea, if this is the right place for this topic..... but what i do know, is that i'm in need of feedback from all you mommy's and daddy's!!!
I don't know why i bother to buy him new toys everytime i see something cute... well yes i do it's cause i know he will love it and plus i can't help myself i love spoiling him :wub2: even though theres no point cause they all end up in the trash that day or look like a great dane's scraps :smpullhair: jordan's just a little thing yet 98% of his toys gets chewed up within minutes... for example: i bought him a cute toy today while we were out and gave it to him when we came back and 5 yes FIVE minutes later he had ripped it open and taken out all the stuffing :w00t: no matter what i pay for the toy he ends up unravelling it, shredding the rope part of it, chewing holes and taking out the stuffing???
he's a maltese.... a small helpless looking thing i'm stumped :smstarz: !!!!!! i've had bigger dogs in the past that never chewed anything?!!! all i want to know is if i'm alone with this problem? and if not what toys have you found to sustain their little teeth, paws and mind??? luckily his obssession with ripping things apart gives me lots of choices for toys when most of his toys go out with the trash....like empty tissue boxes even though his dream come true toy would be with it filled with tissues, which might i add he has done on a few times till mommy learned to put it on the kitchen counter when she leaves the house!!! :new_shocked: let me tell you that was a mess and it doesn't help matters when he's soooooooooo adorable that mommy and daddy feel obligated to let him get away with murder :beating a dead horse: 
anyway please :smhelp: me i never thought i would have a little terminator in my house but i do so how do i keep his toys alive long enough so he can get enjoyment out of them for more than just a few moments?!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Ripping toys (and other things) up is normal dog behavior. That's how dogs get prey torn apart. Its instinctual and in our domestic canines, is usually seen in play. 

2. There are stuffed toys without stuffing in them. You might try those as he can rip them open all he wants and no mess. Also, be sure he has appropriate hard chew toys (like nylabones), rope toys, and hard rubber toys. Tough canvass stuffies may also hold up to him. 

3. Increase his exercise. Chewing is a way dogs get out energy. Increase his leash walks, fetch and tug sessions, and training sessions. A tired dog is a good dog. 

My house would be in shreds if not for confinement and lots of toys, chew, and exercise.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 16 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651831


> 1. Ripping toys (and other things) up is normal dog behavior. That's how dogs get prey torn apart. Its instinctual and in our domestic canines, is usually seen in play.
> 
> 2. There are stuffed toys without stuffing in them. You might try those as he can rip them open all he wants and no mess. Also, be sure he has appropriate hard chew toys (like nylabones), rope toys, and hard rubber toys. Tough canvass stuffies may also hold up to him.
> 
> ...


Ditto to everything. Especially the exercise. When Ollie doesn't get a good, long walk every day you can tell.

One of Ollie's favorite toys is one I made myself--take 3 strips of fleece, knot at one end and tightly braid it into a rope. Knot it again at the end. You can add a few knots in the center. Braid it TIGHTLY or else they can get it undone. It's pretty indestructable. Soft, but durable and also great for tug-of-war games, too.

Your baby is so cute! Good luck!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh is nearly 5 months ,she destroys teddys ,paper ,shoes bottle tops ,drop anything she will run up the stairs with it ,shes keeping US on are toes.
as for tearing things i have to keep reminding my self these bundles of fluff are terriers?? also 95 percent wolf ,like all dogs  jo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI DID THAT ALSO .WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY HE WOULD RIP THEM APART WHAT I DID WAS GET HIM THE JUMBO SIZE MERRICK FLOSSIES ,IT WAS REALLY TO BIG FOR HIM BUT IT KEPT HIM OCCUPIED .THATS THE ONLY SUGGESTION OTHER THAN RUBBER BALLS ETC.GOOD LUCK BUT THIS IS VERY NORMAL FOR A PUPPY.


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 16 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651831


> 1. Ripping toys (and other things) up is normal dog behavior. That's how dogs get prey torn apart. Its instinctual and in our domestic canines, is usually seen in play.
> 
> 2. There are stuffed toys without stuffing in them. You might try those as he can rip them open all he wants and no mess. Also, be sure he has appropriate hard chew toys (like nylabones), rope toys, and hard rubber toys. Tough canvass stuffies may also hold up to him.
> 
> ...


thanks for the great advice, i thought he gets plenty of exercise but obviously it's not enough....so i can definitely improve on that through longer walks but he gets a lot of play time with his mommy and daddy and then poops out and goes to sleep... i might have been a little misleading when i said he destroys "everything" all i meant by that were his toys especially the new ones! but thanks again longer walks i will definitely do and i loved your whole "prey" comment i never looked at it like that  

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 17 2008, 07:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652012


> Ditto to everything. Especially the exercise. When Ollie doesn't get a good, long walk every day you can tell.
> 
> One of Ollie's favorite toys is one I made myself--take 3 strips of fleece, knot at one end and tightly braid it into a rope. Knot it again at the end. You can add a few knots in the center. Braid it TIGHTLY or else they can get it undone. It's pretty indestructable. Soft, but durable and also great for tug-of-war games, too.
> 
> Your baby is so cute! Good luck![/B]


thank you ollie is adorable too  i will definitely be more creative with my homemade toys and try your idea with the fleece, i'll let u know how that goes!!!

QUOTE (jodublin @ Oct 17 2008, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652022


> shiloh is nearly 5 months ,she destroys teddys ,paper ,shoes bottle tops ,drop anything she will run up the stairs with it ,shes keeping US on are toes.
> as for tearing things i have to keep reminding my self these bundles of fluff are terriers?? also 95 percent wolf ,like all dogs  jo[/B]


........awe shiloh is a baby she is :wub: too cute sounds a lot like jordan except he stopped destroying shoes, i'm guessing that was a baby thing so dont worry your little bundle of fury will definitely stop with the shoes thing...that made mommy sad most as i am a shoe person and he destroyed a couple of my heels :bysmilie: 

QUOTE (kathym @ Oct 17 2008, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652025


> BACI DID THAT ALSO .WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY HE WOULD RIP THEM APART WHAT I DID WAS GET HIM THE JUMBO SIZE MERRICK FLOSSIES ,IT WAS REALLY TO BIG FOR HIM BUT IT KEPT HIM OCCUPIED .THATS THE ONLY SUGGESTION OTHER THAN RUBBER BALLS ETC.GOOD LUCK BUT THIS IS VERY NORMAL FOR A PUPPY.[/B]


you said when baci was a puppy... i'm a little confused when is puppyhood officially over??? cause jordan is 15 months old my signature picture is from when he was a baby... so my question is...is it still normal for a 15 month old he mostly destroys all the newbie toys as the older ones that are somewhat still intact already have his siggy on it  !!! i usually buy him the 6-8" merrick flossies would u be talking about those or larger ones cause he goes through those surprisingly quick... thanks for your help every little teaches me to be a better mommy :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Most of my furbabies don't (and never did) destroy their stuffed toys -- they play with them, but don't destroy them.

HOWEVER -- there were a few and this is what I found:

1. They really loved the ones that had noise makers in them and would destroy those immediately.

2. They also liked the ones with squeekies in them and destroyed the toy more to get the squeeky to chew on (which can be very dangerous).

3. They weren't as bad with stuffed toys that didn't have squeekies or noise makers in them.

4. The ones that liked to destroy the toys NEVER outgrew it.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

The Pudster feels it is his own personal quest in life to destroy all toys that he comes in contact with and he's 5. He just destroyed a stuffed skunk the other night. He was quite proud of himself the Great, White Hunter that he is!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Snowy does rip any of her toys apart but dont give her anything that does not belong to her and she will destroy it....Icy destroys everything in her way I think by just looking at it...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ditto to everything JMM said...

Some pups will grow out of that phase after a year... some will take considerably longer. I know it is hard for you to see it now, but it is a phase of their lives that is kind of sad to see go, after they do pass through it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-Kosmo is the same way-I don't even bother buying him toys with stuffing anymore-he just rips them open within a day-he also rips open every bed I buy him-Ugh :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just finished reading all of the posts and was glad to see that our Chrissy is not the only puppy that takes apart her toys. We had bought the nicest toys for her when we first got had and all of them (Orka) are gone!!! She destroyed them all and I had to throw them in the garbage. The only toys that are left are a little fleece bone that the lady who made her harness sent to me, a rubber ball, and two HartzMountain bones. I would not even think of giving her a Nylabone since there has been so much controversy over them and I know that she would chew them right down.

I guess from what I read, it is not unusual for Malts to "terminate" their toys. I will be getting a couple of Merrick Bully sticks since they have been recommended on the SM Forum. Hopefully she will outgrow this stage and I won't have to worry that she takes everything apart anymore.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I would buy a KONG, or an everlasting ball. Its a strong rubber chew that you stuff with treats or just about anything that makes him go bonkers over. They are pretty hard to destroy. I wish my Clifford would like his toys, but doesn't, only flossies, bully sticks, and kong. He is a complete non chewer, and I am glad and fine with it.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Scarlett still rips her toys and takes all the stuffing out. I put the stuffing back and sew them up. There is no reason to throw them away.


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

:SM Rocks!: thanks for everyones help and comments it's nice to know we're not alone

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 17 2008, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652224


> Most of my furbabies don't (and never did) destroy their stuffed toys -- they play with them, but don't destroy them.
> 
> HOWEVER -- there were a few and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


you were dead on with the squeaky toys he does seem to lve ripping those open and when he starts takin the stuffing out i confiscate it as i dont want him eating any of that so i end up removing the stuffing and the squeaker he went crazy as i placed the squeaker on the table and i guess he could see it i thought at first of putting it back in the hole and stitching it up but thought twice about that after reading your post so thank you  .... great news on the "never " outgrowing it part

QUOTE (Terri @ Oct 17 2008, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652289


> The Pudster feels it is his own personal quest in life to destroy all toys that he comes in contact with and he's 5. He just destroyed a stuffed skunk the other night. He was quite proud of himself the Great, White Hunter that he is![/B]


terri, you had me crackin up with your post i absolutely loved your comments :smrofl: so thanks for the laugh and i'm glad i'm not the only one out there!!

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Oct 17 2008, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652297


> Snowy does rip any of her toys apart but dont give her anything that does not belong to her and she will destroy it....Icy destroys everything in her way I think by just looking at it...[/B]


well jordans our only fubaby as of now so the toys are all his and it makes no difference to him but i think we'll manage :blink: 

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 17 2008, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652439


> Ditto to everything JMM said...
> 
> Some pups will grow out of that phase after a year... some will take considerably longer. I know it is hard for you to see it now, but it is a phase of their lives that is kind of sad to see go, after they do pass through it.[/B]


yes i can definitely see that happening, cause besides the mess and end product of what's left of his toy it sure is adorable to see such a little thing on the attack :rofl: 

QUOTE (lillady @ Oct 17 2008, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652445


> Yep-Kosmo is the same way-I don't even bother buying him toys with stuffing anymore-he just rips them open within a day-he also rips open every bed I buy him-Ugh :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


 well thank God i dont have that problem with his beds he just pretends too dig holes in them but never succeeds in destroying them so i'm lucky in tha sense... but his toys are a whole other subject and it was actually very sad for me to have to throw away his toys from when he was a puppy as it reminded me of how small he was but out they went as i'm trying not to clutter  

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Oct 17 2008, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652457


> I just finished reading all of the posts and was glad to see that our Chrissy is not the only puppy that takes apart her toys. We had bought the nicest toys for her when we first got had and all of them (Orka) are gone!!! She destroyed them all and I had to throw them in the garbage. The only toys that are left are a little fleece bone that the lady who made her harness sent to me, a rubber ball, and two HartzMountain bones. I would not even think of giving her a Nylabone since there has been so much controversy over them and I know that she would chew them right down.
> 
> I guess from what I read, it is not unusual for Malts to "terminate" their toys. I will be getting a couple of Merrick Bully sticks since they have been recommended on the SM Forum. Hopefully she will outgrow this stage and I won't have to worry that she takes everything apart anymore.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


haha i actually stocked up on merrick bones and flossies he loves them and mommy loves him chewing on them :wub: ... and i've never given him a nylabone, to be honest i dont even know what those things are made of


QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 17 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652525


> I would buy a KONG, or an everlasting ball. Its a strong rubber chew that you stuff with treats or just about anything that makes him go bonkers over. They are pretty hard to destroy. I wish my Clifford would like his toys, but doesn't, only flossies, bully sticks, and kong. He is a complete non chewer, and I am glad and fine with it.[/B]


he has a kong, puzzle cube, and a rubber bone but he seems to prefer the stuffed toys more as well as his flossies so i try to be a good mommy and give him what he likes

QUOTE (Gail @ Oct 18 2008, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652790


> Scarlett still rips her toys and takes all the stuffing out. I put the stuffing back and sew them up. There is no reason to throw them away.[/B]


i actually tried doing that on several toys he usually ended up reopening them either from where i stiched or somewhere else point is i do try to rescue and save all the ones i can but some are just too far gone :bysmilie:


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

The ones have have made it to the 6 month mark is his Kong and a Tuffy toy but he mostly likes to chew on ropes and stringy stuff. If your fluff likes stuffed animals maybe try a tuffy toy. They're stuffed and they squeak. They also have different levels of toughness. 

The stuffed octopus took about a month for my friend's yellow lab to destroy which is amazing considering everything else takes an hour or less.

This is what Juno has but for small dogs.

http://www.amazon.com/Tuffies-Ultimate-Rum...9833&sr=8-2


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I had to laugh at this. I could see another little Zippy in your description. We call her "the Zippinator" lol. The toys without stuffing have been great. I bought Zippy the toys without stuffing recently. Those are working out well,but she is older now. Her primary thing is killing the squeaky inside it first, then proceed to tear it apart piece by piece. Have you tried the digestible chew bones? The greenies were recommended to me by my vet. Also, I buy a type of rawhide looking bones from my vet made by purina that are digestible. those last a long time.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

my only advise is to enjoy it while you can. i know its annoying now, but when i look back on all the things cozmo used to do when he was a puppy - it just puts a smile on my face. He will grow out of it, but just enjoy it now while you can.

Shannon :yahoo:


----------



## DickLaw (Feb 2, 2008)

Seemingly indestructible, and inedible, toys may be made from “Schedule 40 PVC” white water pipe (not thin-wall schedule 125), size ½” and ¾”. Ask your plumber or yardman to cut several different lengths from equal to the OD to several inches. Pearl plays with them for extended lengths, the short ones tumble as well as roll and she loves to just mouth (chew on?) them. She also likes the Wal-Mart toys $4 thru $10 in preference to the more expensive Pets Mart and they last for amazingly long times – exceptions are the tug-of-war PetsMart ropes, smallest to the largest. Many toys survive several trips through the laundry machines and still squeak.
We bought Pearl as a “replacement” in a long line of poodles, as a ten-week old ball of white cotton inside our open fist – but she sure aint no poodle! Registration was denied for unknown reasons- but we don’t care as we never breed our dogs anyway. She has grown to a 14 month old 8lb white eating/play machine. Her appearance and demeanor demand she be titled a Maltese? 
Throughout her first year she has invented her own games (which we have learned), each with its own rules. Tennis balls bounce, red ones roll; some toys are to be lofted short distances, others are long distance retrievers; everything must be mouthed and picked at. For some she lays on her back to rotate them with all four feet. She is an accomplished thief and will steal from pockets without you knowing – will stand out there and challenge you to catch her - but will trade for a treat. Paper (such as tissues) is her addiction, she will quickly shred it and attempt to eat the pieces – we have not figured out how to stop this. 
Hope this info helps you some. 
DickLaw


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

don't forget choking hazards....I never leave Jodi alone during the day with any toys that can come apart and that he could possibly choke on. Eg. he will tear a part those knotted ropes and try to chew individual strings or pull small bits of plastic from his toy keys. 
nylabones are ok and stuffed toys, and tug toys with ropes because luckily he doesn't tear these apart.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My Jack destroys everything too. I came home yesterday to wood pieces everywhere. He destroyed their toy box: [attachment=48256:Jack_Jilltoybox.jpg]. 

He also started destroying their new dog house: [attachment=48257:doghouse.jpg]. 


I've tried nylabones - they don't last 10 minutes. I have the kongs, but he's not interested. It's like he ignores all the "tough" chew toys and goes for the "weak" toys  . I really don't know what to do.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Petstages is a wondrful toy line sold inside of Petco and Petsmart. They have really cute colors and can up againts your little terminator as they are holding up EXTREMELY well with Diamond because shes the same way with teddy bears!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## mkylam (Feb 9, 2009)

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 11 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724165


> My Jack destroys everything too. I came home yesterday to wood pieces everywhere. He destroyed their toy box: [attachment=48256:Jack_Jilltoybox.jpg].
> 
> He also started destroying their new dog house: [attachment=48257:doghouse.jpg].
> 
> ...


drclee,

My malt, Tobi, also used to chew everything including his doggie bed. What I did was take away all of his soft or fabric toys and only gave him rubber or tough plastic toys. I also would rotate his toys every two days (I kept 3 or 4 toys in 3 different bags) so he wouldn't get bored of them. At first he didn't have any interest in the rubber toys (he still doesn't care for the kong either), but when I started playing with him with them (fetch) he started to play and chew on them on his own. Whenever I find him chewing on things he shouldn't, I would tell him no and offer him one of his rubber toys instead. Now he seems to know what items are "his" and that every else is off limits to chew on. Whenever he get's bored or my husband and I are occupied with cooking dinner he will get one of his toys and play and chew on his own. 


As for the doggie bed, we actually have him crate trained so we didn't put anything in his crate for a month or so since we live in Florida it's rarely cold! When he started playing with the rubber toys on his own and got use to them we put back the fluffy dog pillow in his crate and he hasn't chewed or tried to tear it up since. 

I hope this helps!


----------

